# Motorola...I just purchased a new trial.



## zahmitokersokenson (Sep 24, 2012)

It is going to rewrite this batch processors.What do you think?
46 pieces-1100 gr.
Any information about them welcome.
In particular, the gold content in 1 piece.


----------



## hfywc (Oct 5, 2012)

i would guess there's 3g+/- of pure gold in them excluding the gold lids. according to lazersteve, gold lids are similar to 1/20 gold filled items in gold content. how much did you pay for them?


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 6, 2012)

Actually, this type of processors run a bit higher at around 0.19-0.25 g per unit (lid included).


----------

